# Goju Ryu books....



## _Simon_ (Nov 29, 2020)

Heya guys! Just wondering, are there any standout or definitive books on Goju Ryu karatedo? Not so much technique/demonstration pic books, but ones that describe the style, philosophy, what it's all about?

There are heaps within the Shotokan lineage and some great ones from Gichin Funakoshi Sensei, but can't seem to find any pivotal Goju ones, no writings from Chojun Miyagi Sensei... I did find one from Yamaguchi Sensei but it seemed more technique/picture oriented...

Any ideas would be great! @dancingalone would love hear if you have any suggestions...

Thanks all


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 29, 2020)

Have come across these ones... some seems pretty interesting actually... these are listed in the order of what interested me most to least, but still curious if there are key seminal texts...

-The Essence of Goju Ryu Vol 1 + 2- Richard Barrett

-Wandering Along the Way of Okinawan Karate: Thinking about Goju-Ryu: Giles Hopkins

-Karate Goju Ryu Meibukan: Lex Opdam

-Goju Ryu Karate do Kyohan: Gogen Yamaguchi

-Chojun Miyagi and Goju Ryu: A Shared Journey: Stephen Chan Phd


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 29, 2020)

i have the series from Morio Higaonna, those are mostly picture books, but he does have one book on the history of the style  "the history of karate"  i cant say if it is any good or not. i do not have that one. while its great owning books, there is so much on line now.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 29, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Heya guys! Just wondering, are there any standout or definitive books on Goju Ryu karatedo? Not so much technique/demonstration pic books, but ones that describe the style, philosophy, what it's all about?
> 
> There are heaps within the Shotokan lineage and some great ones from Gichin Funakoshi Sensei, but can't seem to find any pivotal Goju ones, no writings from Chojun Miyagi Sensei... I did find one from Yamaguchi Sensei but it seemed more technique/picture oriented...
> 
> ...


I highly recommend _The Essence of Naha-Te_ by Joe Swift.  It covers the history and key masters of what became Goju and its branches.  May be exactly what you're looking for - not a "how to" book and lots of background info.  Swift is a noted karate historian and researcher.  I got my copy from Lulu, ordered on line.  He also has published a book on Shuri-Te for those interested in the Shorinryu style.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 29, 2020)

hoshin1600 said:


> i have the series from Morio Higaonna, those are mostly picture books, but he does have one book on the history of the style  "the history of karate"  i cant say if it is any good or not. i do not have that one. while its great owning books, there is so much on line now.



Ah right, yeah the history one looks like it may be interesting.. will look into it, cheers! And yes, so much information online!


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 29, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> I highly recommend _The Essence of Naha-Te_ by Joe Swift.  It covers the history and key masters of what became Goju and its branches.  May be exactly what you're looking for - not a "how to" book and lots of background info.  Swift is a noted karate historian and researcher.  I got my copy from Lulu, ordered on line.  He also has published a book on Shuri-Te for those interested in the Shorinryu style.


Fantastic, just looked into it, it looks really really good. Have added it to the list, thanks a bunch!


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 30, 2020)

hoshin1600 said:


> so much on line now.



True, but much of what's on line is based on older existing English works which are limited in depth (as you have noted) since definitive original sources are in Japanese, much of which had, until recently, not been translated.  So, much on line is rehashing basic techniques and info. 

Sensei Swift (8th Dan, maybe 9th now)  has spent some years in Japan and is fluent in the language and had the ability to talk to and read directly from sources not available to others without his background, producing "new" info for us to enjoy.  These are the type of books (including Patrick McCarthy's) that I value.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 5, 2021)

This one was released fairly recently and looks quite good...






						Amazon.com: Gōjū-Ryū Karate-Dō Desk Reference 剛柔流空手道 机参照: Volume 1: Introduction & Historic Chronology 武道, 武術の歴史 2nd Edition (Gōjū-Ryū Karate-Dō Desk Reference 剛柔流空手道 参考書): 9798487016973: Williams, Johnpaul: Books
					

Amazon.com: Gōjū-Ryū Karate-Dō Desk Reference 剛柔流空手道 机参照: Volume 1: Introduction & Historic Chronology 武道, 武術の歴史 2nd Edition (Gōjū-Ryū Karate-Dō Desk Reference 剛柔流空手道 参考書): 9798487016973: Williams, Johnpaul: Books



					www.amazon.com


----------



## seasoned (Dec 6, 2021)

My son gifted me with volume 1 and 2 of "Okinawa Karate: A history of styles and masters" by Christopher M. Clarke. A large portion of volume (2) covers Naha-Te and GoJu-ryu....plus GoJu-ryu.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 6, 2021)

seasoned said:


> My son gifted me with volume 1 and 2 of "Okinawa Karate: A history of styles and masters" by Christopher M. Clarke. A large portion of volume (2) covers Naha-Te and GoJu-ryu....plus GoJu-ryu.


Ah great, thanks will look into that too!


----------



## ShortBridge (Dec 7, 2021)

I reccomend searching Amazon for books by Kris Wilder and see if the descriptions/reviews seem to speak to you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 7, 2021)

ShortBridge said:


> I reccomend searching Amazon for books by Kris Wilder and see if the descriptions/reviews seem to speak to you.


Yeah a couple of his books definitely I'd love to get, The Way of Sanchin is on the list. Thanks


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 7, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah a couple of his books definitely I'd love to get, The Way of Sanchin is on the list. Thanks



I won an autographed copy of that book.  Loved it before and really like that now.

Orthodox Goju Ryu Karate-Do: by Takahashi Miyagi Son of The Founder Paperback – July 4, 2013​by Donald Warrener (Author) 

Bushi Chojun Miyagi: Originator of All Goju Ryu Systems Paperback – July 4, 2013​by Don Warrener  (Author)

Might be good as well, available on Amazon.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 7, 2021)

punisher73 said:


> I won an autographed copy of that book.  Loved it before and really like that now.
> 
> Orthodox Goju Ryu Karate-Do: by Takahashi Miyagi Son of The Founder Paperback – July 4, 2013​by Donald Warrener (Author)
> 
> ...


Yeah looks like an indepth read that one.. Sanchin kata definitely a favourite of mine...

Ah perfect will look into those too, cheers


----------



## _Simon_ (May 29, 2022)

Here's one I got recently for anyone interested! It's the English translation of Goju Kensha founder Ohtsuka Sensei's 13 Volumes - Instructor Manuals. I've met the translator of this and he's just ridiculously knowledgable, and this text is so comprehensive... can't wait to get stuck into it! It's from my current style's founder so thought best to read this first.

It's available digitally for anyone interested, you can view samples of it too: 13 Volumes Translation | Ohtsuka Tadahiko O-Sensei | Goju Ryu Portal


----------

